# Power Source for Lowrance 3x



## Jman1000 (Sep 20, 2014)

Very new to all of this ... some High School knowledge in power usage to make me dangerous but still need advice. So bare with me if I ask a stupid question.

I have a Colman Scanoe with a small Minn Kota powered by a marine 12V.

Picked up a Lowrance 3X over the winter. Primarily to give depth and structure info.

To power my finder can I tie into the marine 12v or should I use a separate source? Too many amps? Other issues?

I do have a 12V gel pack I use to start my remote control planes. Just space is limited in my boat and one less item on the floor would help. 


Thanks,


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Just my 2cents, but marine battery tie-in should be fine, just make sure you use a fuse between the 3x and battery on the red (hot) wire. They usually take a 3amp but I'd check the manual to be sure. For that matter, your trolling motor should be fused too, but a lot of guys don't. I do after I burnt up a motor guide.

BTW, if your 3x turns off when you use the motor, then you need to do something else. It usually means not enough reserve power or your battery's shot.

Good luck.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I for the longest time just tied in the unit to my trolling motor but make sure to use the fuse. I never blew a fuse but it is opening it to the chance of it happening


----------

